# Coaster Brake Challenge #15



## rev106 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## rev106 (Dec 16, 2015)

pics from last one:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/175349...57653492977708


----------



## rev106 (Dec 24, 2015)

New shirts for the next coaster brake challenge. www.atomiccycles.com for more info.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 24, 2015)

Hopefully I can make it to this one. Really wanted to make it the last time, but real life got in the way. 

My bike's ready, hopefully I will be, too...


----------



## rev106 (Jan 5, 2016)

Coaster Brake Challenge #15

Heat #2

"Nuclear Winter"

Meet point:

7am meet, 8am ride.

Crappy ass Starbucks 9935 Topanga Canyon Blvd, Chatsworth, CA 91311



Spectators 5

Meat Pylons 1

Breakage 7

Loop style course, 10 laps each lap is about a mile. On a hill side so roughly 1/2 is downish and 1/2 is up. Lots of twists and turns, jumps and berms. Course is not accessible via car we must park about a 1/2 mile away and ride in.


----------

